# Dead Rising 2 VPN Steam



## MysticStuff (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem, ich habe mir heute einen Dead Rising 2 key gekauft global den ich bei steam aktivieren wollte, hat leider nicht geklappt da dass spiel in deutschland beschlagnahmt wurde, dan ist mir die idee eingefallen es per VPN zu aktivieren, ich habe aber angst das ich meinen acc verliere. soll ich es wirklich riskieren und hat einer erfahrung mit Steam VPN?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules

4.3  ...


Das Ermöglichen, Erfragen oder Anleiten des Zugangs zu einem Online-Shop mit Angeboten zu jugendgefährdenden Medien. Dies gilt insbesondere für Online-Shops, die bekanntermaßen keine Altersverifikation durchführen (z. B. Steam UK-/US-Shop).
Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Straycatsfan (20. Juli 2016)

Ja dumm gelaufen sag ich da nur, ein Dead Rising 2 aus einem autorisierten Shop geht wie auch Off the Record und DR 3 Apocalypse ganz fein auch in D zu aktivieren.

Auch hier zeigt sich wieder einmal warum man wegen evtl. 20 Cent weniger nicht dort und da drüben kauft.


----------



## Captn (20. Juli 2016)

Ich habe schon mehrere Spiele per VPN aktiviert (entweder in Deutschland gar nicht erst verfügbar oder geschnitten bis zum bitteren Ende; bestes Beispiel ist da Sleeping Dogs, dass geschnitten total verbugt war).

Steam behält es sich jedoch laut AGB vor, den Account zu sperren (besonders weil russische Keys wesentlich günstiger als in Europa oder den USA sind und man so die Entwickler schützen und die eigene Marge hochhalten will ^^), aber mir ist es bisher nicht passiert und ich kenne auch keinen, dem sowas geschehen ist.

Mehr wird dir aber auch keiner dazu sagen können.


----------

